# Amsterdam Aquarium shops??



## tko187 (19 Jul 2008)

Hi going over to Amsterdam on monday, was wondering if anyone knows of any good planted aquarium shops over there, and possibly rate some of the other plant variety shops to go to   Ill be ther for a week so would be good if anyone can advise.


----------



## TDI-line (19 Jul 2008)

I've been there a couple of times, but couldn't find any aquatic shops in the red light district. So that covers one region.


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Jul 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> but couldn't find any aquatic shops in the red light district. So that covers one region.



 i actualy laughed out loud!


----------



## TDI-line (19 Jul 2008)

But i did find lots of Fern like plants   though.


----------



## tko187 (19 Jul 2008)

The fern like plants would be good!!! Any good shop you know of?


----------



## John Starkey (19 Jul 2008)

HI All, i went to Amsterdam once !now what did do there ?   regards john


----------



## a1Matt (19 Jul 2008)

tko187 said:
			
		

> The fern like plants would be good!!! Any good shop you know of?



There are so many to choose from that it is hard to go wrong.  In 5 or so visits to the Dam I never come across one with 'bad quality' goods for sale. I'd just stroll around and choose one that you like the look of.

The only one I can remember the name of is the grasshopper in Oudebroog Street (the spelling is from memory, and I haven't been for over 10 years!)


----------



## TDI-line (19 Jul 2008)

As Matt said, there are so many, loads around the red light area.


----------



## spaldingaquatics (19 Jul 2008)

Shame they're not aquatic, with all our high power lights, reflectors ect we'd be on a *high* success rate of growth


----------



## tko187 (19 Jul 2008)

spaldingaquatics said:
			
		

> Shame they're not aquatic, with all our high power lights, reflectors ect we'd be on a *high* success rate of growth


----------



## TDI-line (19 Jul 2008)

Nice one.


----------



## Bingy_bong (19 Jul 2008)

Why not try going in the Bulldog Bar? They sell different kinds of Ferns there with different strengths and tastes. They even have menus and a pricelists on blackboards posted throughout the bar. If you are thirsty you can even get a beer or two 

Mind you couldnt see many aquatic plants though


----------



## tko187 (1 Aug 2008)

Hey thanks for the tips, had a great time especially in this place!!


----------



## three-fingers (9 Oct 2013)

Thought I'd bump this old thread as I'm going to Amsterdam next month and really like the idea of visiting a big LFS, maybe bring back a nice fresh Aquafleur plant lol, also would be nice if I got to see a genuine Dutch-style tank!

It's a longshot, but anyone know of any good LFS in Amsterdam?  Ideally central-ish in location Or any other aquatic-themed attractions? Maybe worth asking on Dutch forums lol.


----------



## Kev_M (11 Oct 2013)

I'm gutted I didn't think of this when I was over there recently (or the other two times previously). I suppose it wouldn't have gone down well on a stag-do but it's not like you're there everyday.


----------



## Yo-han (11 Oct 2013)

Not many good lfs' in Amsterdam I know. Holgen is probably the best (cleanest!!!) there is. It is small, you can do a virtual tour through the shop with google maps streetview: 'Holgen Jacob van Lennepstraat 64, amsterdam'. Another one, not too far out of Amsterdam is in Hilversum: 'De rifwachter'. This is one of the largest in the Netherlands. It's not cheap and everytime I visit the aquaria are dirty but they do have quite a stock (fishwise, plants are always almost dead)! Or when you've the time to drive to Utrecht (the red light district is very small there but nevertheless ), there is the lfs I work, Diebo, which I think has the most and healthiest plants of all lfs I visited in the Netherlands.


----------



## three-fingers (11 Oct 2013)

Yo-han, many thanks for the suggestions . Holgen is the only one I had found so far but didn't know you could do a tour through street-view, that's pretty cool!  I can see emersed potted plants being sold and it looks like a great shop, will be sure to visit!

Unfortunately I'm only visiting for a few days this time, so probably wont have time to visit Utrecht, but I'f I do I'll PM you here to see if your working haha


----------



## Yo-han (15 Oct 2013)

And for everybody else going to the Netherlands, Ocean & Lake in Putten is a real recommendation as well!


----------



## Samuran (15 Oct 2013)

Been to Amsterdam... saw plenty of plants in shops but not the aquatic kind....

Ben


----------



## Yo-han (15 Oct 2013)

Hahaha, took any home?


----------



## Samuran (15 Oct 2013)

LOL are you crazy? 

Ben


----------



## three-fingers (15 Oct 2013)

Yeah, you post it back, don't try take it on the plane!


----------



## Samuran (17 Oct 2013)

James125 said:


> Like football can play this game Fifa 14 Xbox Coins


----------

